# Elegant Table Settings



## mavadakin (Nov 6, 2007)

Is something like this of any intrest to you ...napkin folds ..serving napkin folds..candle light romatic settings .. i didnt just learn to cook at school lol  just imput on this....pics  of  detail will be provided..be a true romantic for you spouse..trust me this type of stuff can make moods ..for me it will be a some what painstakin effort to put it in detail ..but the rewards of gradifacation..from all of you well worth it..MIKE


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 6, 2007)

I never know when I might want "something" from the wife.. you know such as a new smoker. Besides the dreaded Woman's Day (February 14th) will be here before you know it.

I'm game if you can show us a thing or two without too much hassle.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 6, 2007)

As long as she stays happy, it's easier for the rest of us to, so I'am game as well.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah what they said.........plus, richoso1, in his pics of his finished smokes, does some real nice place settings.........so yeah........jump in, the water is fine.......

d88de


----------



## wilson (Nov 6, 2007)

Simple phrase sums it up " Happy Wife, Happy Life".
Please share you knowledge with us!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

Whats wrong with paper plates and dixie cups?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I figgure saving her some time washing dishes is romantic enough.


----------



## monstah (Nov 6, 2007)

Are you telling me that I can do something OTHER than smelling like Hickory for my lady?!?!

Sheesh, you really can learn a lot on SMF!!!

(Ladies, I'm kidding, of course!)


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Twistertail, you are a hopeless romantic!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 6, 2007)

I spare nothing!


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

Heck, I just feed her offa MY paper plate...  ;{) assuming she'll eat what I am, anyway.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 7, 2007)

Womans Day? You mean the overly commercial, money grubbing, blood sucking Valentines day? That is in February right?

Twistertail - nothing wrong with paper plates once in awhile but paper cups? Yuck!


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok ill be getting a few things together soon....keep an  eye out.mike


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 7, 2007)

How brave you all are in your seemingly safe world from the wifes prying eyes in this SMF!!!


----------



## twistertail (Nov 7, 2007)

You think I would say anything like that if she were reading this?


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 7, 2007)

hi debi ..ya know it this kind of stuff that makes men realize what a women needs..take womens day .. i havent been able to post my stuff yet due to the fact i still haventy totaly moved into my home..  oh i got my smoker and my slicer ..my gas rotissire grill my charcoal grill..all my cookbooks..etc..i just havent prepared any type of elegent dinner yet...but the stuff i will give is the stuff that swoons the female hormones ..usualy accompied by a small box with red wrapping and gold ribbon..and a very high crystal kind of thingy inside..may just be a diamond or a wonderfull ruby or a mysic topaz..all means the same thing ..they care about there special person..care to share valentines day with me??..mike


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 7, 2007)

I have hopefully changed a lot of my girl friends minds.  They will talk about what their hubby or boyfriend will be getting them.  I then ask what are you getting for him? Usually the answer is nothing.  I remind them that it's not man buys woman day, it's sweetheart day.  Usually me and the hubby just go out for dinner together.


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 7, 2007)

OHHHH   I HAVE TO ASWER TO THIS..I BELIEVE  YOUR A GREAT COUPLE..GLAD TO HEAR A DINNER OUT WORKS FINE.. SORRY CAP LOCK.. you may be fine with just a dinner ..great...what im am starting here is for the guys who are trying to make a diffrence..or the women who are doing the same..,,its nice to know 2 people are totaly happy doing what they want....this is for the ones who are trying..to do better.............mike


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 7, 2007)

We do that all year long, not just on VD.  Sometimes he'll bring me a doz roses back if he goes out to the store for something, sometimes I'll send him flowers to his work place for something different.  We cook special meals for each other...cleaning the kitchen after he's done is a different story...we've also been working on our now 13 year old son.  Since he was 8 he was in charge of a meal now and then, which included setting the table with the good stuff.  My son will be able to impress a lady friend once he gets older.  Our first VD together I put a menu together for him of different selections and once a month I would cook a special dinner that he picked off the menu, of course with a nice wine selection...

BTW, it's hard to not be a happy woman when you're married to a jeweler!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Love those surprise presents!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

Shell -
Now that's what I consider romatic - a no reason just because day! I'd rather give gifts just because - it's more fun and never expected. When I see something that stikes me as a special thing for someone I get it then - if I can afford to - and give it then. I'm not big on commerciallism.

Of couse I'm more likely to get excited over a new drill bit than roses but that's probably because my Mama (who loved roses and grew up in the depression) would always jokingly say "Oh they're beautiful, but all the pasta I could have bought!"


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 9, 2007)

Shell,

Definitely train that thirteen year old how to set a great table. There's something sooo sexy about a man that can set a mood.

In barbecue we eat with our senses including our eyes, so why should the presentation be lacking?  I was always proud that my kids might not be president but they sure as heck know how to garnish a plate and to fold a napkin a hundred different ways.

Mike, I think it's a great idea and I ask the powers that be to start a "table setting contest" forthwith! Pictures from now til Valentines, so we can include the Thanksgiving and Christmas settings. Surely we'll all have something smoked as the centerpiece?


----------



## richtee (Nov 9, 2007)

Surely...LOL!  I used a cool jello mold last year and packed it with smoked chicken pate'. Garnished with "crown cut" radishes and rosemary "trees" for the Christmas look  :{) Was hollow, so I filled the center with Triscuit crackers and Carr's water crackers...my faves for this kind of stuff.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 17, 2007)

THIS SETTING IS FOR 2 ..SERVING ANYTHING FROM PRIME RIB TO CHICKEN BREASTS.. I ADDED A FEW EXTRA NAPKIN FOLDS ..MOST OF THE FOLDS ARE SIMPLE BUT THE ARTICHOKE FOLD HAS A BIT OF DIFFICULTY TO THE UNEXPERIENCED..(THE FOLD UNDER THE CANDLES) A SIMPLE SETTING HERE


----------



## white cloud (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know where you get your paper napkins but where I get mine the already come folded.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Man I just found this thread. I might as well try to learn this. I mean I love her so much I bought her a riding lawn mower this summer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 By the way that setting looks great.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 18, 2007)

DONT KNOW WHERE YA BUY THE PREFOLDED NAPKINS.. THESE ARE CLOTH NAPKINS..AND SET UP  FOR SPECIAL OCASIONS..A TALENT FOR YOUR SIGNIFICANT. OTHER .. YET IM WILLING TO GIVE YOU STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS AS TO HOW TO DO THIS....PS PAPER NAPKINS CAN ALSO DO THESE FOLDS  . TAKES A BUT MUCH ..BUT CAN DO..MIKE


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 18, 2007)

HAVE BEEN AROUND..YA KNOW WHAT DO YOU WANT TO DO..HOW FAR DO YOU WANT TO GO..QUESTION HOW MUCH DOES SHE MEAN..PROBABLY ALOT....PERFECT SETING FOR A SMOKED PRIME RIB DINNER WITH A DIAMOND ..JUST FOR THE TWO OF YOU. DONT TUFF IT OUT I WILL HELP YOU ALL THE WAY TO GIVE IT TO HER..OR STEAKS OR RIBS .HAM ET THIS SETTING IS MORE FOR THE PRIME RIB. OR A MORE CUTTING THING  WITH STEAK KNIFE.LET ME KNOW HOW YA WANT TO SET YOUR ROMANTIC DINNER TO LOOK LIKE.PROMISE ......A DAZZLE....MIKE

Definitely train that thirteen year old how to set a great table. There's something sooo sexy about a man that can set a mood.

In barbecue we eat with our senses including our eyes, so why should the presentation be lacking? I was always proud that my kids might not be president but they sure as heck know how to garnish a plate and to fold a napkin a hundred different ways.

Mike, I think it's a great idea and I ask the powers that be to start a "table setting contest" forthwith! Pictures from now til Valentines, so we can include the Thanksgiving and Christmas settings. Surely we'll all have something smoked as the centerpiece?[/quote]


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 18, 2007)

A PAPER NAPKIN.........
 OK LETS START..4 FLAPS AT THE BOTTOM


 FOLD UPWARDS..KEEPING 4 FLAPS NOW ON TOP


 NOW LETS GRAB THE 2 WINGS AND FOLD THEM  INWARDS TO LOOK LIKE THIS



 NOW LETS TUCK EVERYTHING IN LIKE YOU SEE GRAB THE BOTTOM FOLD IN 1/2   HOLD IN 1 HAND AND BEGIN TO PULL THE FEATHERS..  FORM THE BEAK AND HERE YA ARE...

 NOW YOU HAVE WHATS CALLED THE BIRD OF PARADISE FOLD..GREAT FOR YOUR WINE GLASSES  COFFEE CUPS..ANY BEVRAGE CONTAINER.. PS I LIKE THE CLOTH VERSION BETTER ..ENJOY


----------

